# what is the best water test kit



## TMDKENNELS (Jul 6, 2008)

i need a water testing kit. what brand is the best and most complete?


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

Here is what ya want.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...amp;pcatid=4454


----------



## lovemyreds (Feb 18, 2009)

that the one i have also pick it up covers all you will ever need


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Thats what pretty much everyone uses here. Get the kH and gH test kits too. They can be a handy thing to have at certain times like when your pH is crashing and for live plants.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I use APH as well for my SW kit... love it and its reasonably priced


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

The grand daddy briefcase one for a 100 cause it's deadly for plants and upkeep. The first one suggested by API is more moderatly priced and can do everything you need it too for about 35$.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

api is very popular


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

best testing equipment would be those Pin POint digital test crap.
No more mixting water in gay test tubes.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

dschoter05 said:


> Here is what ya want.
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...amp;pcatid=4454


Good deal there


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

the api test kit is your best bet. its accurate and fairly priced. 
just make sure you stay away from those paper test strips.


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

exodon king said:


> just make sure you stay away from those paper test strips.


X2 they suck!!!!!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Are there any other kits out there better then API...That mixing sh*t is getting old and it gives me kind of a general idea of where my params are and it is decent. I was wondering if there was something that was spot on with the readings. I've searched around alot to no success. The only thing I really seen was that pinpoint PH thing and my pH is jus fine.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Another vote for API here. The freshwater master kit covers all the basics, their GH & KH test kits are good to have to if you run into problems.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

the_w8 said:


> Are there any other kits out there better then API...That mixing sh*t is getting old and it gives me kind of a general idea of where my params are and it is decent. I was wondering if there was something that was spot on with the readings. I've searched around alot to no success. The only thing I really seen was that pinpoint PH thing and my pH is just fine.


I second that..... Messing around trying to get the water in the tube exactly on that little white line is not fun...Plus counting all sorts of individual drops, switching bottles for ammo and nitrates is annoying as all hell.


----------

